# Querry question



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Is there a way to search for people who live in 10th of Ramadan? I know I put this in as my place of residence. Is there a way to find people who live in a specific city?

Oh dear, does that mean I'm a stalker? Giggle!


----------

